# How to have autoconf 2.63



## mathk (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi,

A project require autoconf 2.63.
Is there a way to have it on freebsd.
I can download the source and build it myself but I don't know what can be the consequence regarding the other port.

I am on FreeBSD 8.0 if there is a newer port for the 8.1 beta release I don't mind switching to it but I don't know how to do it.

Thanks for helps


----------



## zeiz (Jun 27, 2010)

You can upgrade to 8.1-RC1 with freebsd-update or switch to 8-STABLE by moving to RELENG_8 (edit sources supfile, usually standard-supfile if not renamed) then rebuild world and kernel from new sources. I like the second. 
However I just checked 9-CURRENT and I still have autoconf-2.62 there.
Maybe this may help.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 27, 2010)

zeiz said:
			
		

> However I just checked 9-CURRENT and I still have autoconf-2.62 there.



Well... yes.  There is only one ports tree, regardless of what version of the OS you run.


----------



## chrcol (Jul 3, 2010)

bug the maintainer


----------



## kdemidofff (Jul 3, 2010)

search forums i posted it before how to get it


----------

